# judgements from revenue



## jim flynn (25 Jul 2008)

can any body tell me what happens when a judgement is lodge againts a person and how long does it remain in place ??????????


----------



## mf1 (25 Jul 2008)

Its stays forever ( unless and until paid) but is only valid for 12 years. It affects your credit rating as no-one wants to lend money to someone who may not be able to repay it. Interest accrues on the debt. 

Having a judgment against you is not a good thing and every effort should be made to discharge it. If, of course, that is at all possible. 

If the debt is paid, then you also need to make sure that evidence of that is lodged with the central office so that  the debt shows as paid.

mf


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Jul 2008)

Hi mf1

What happens after 12 years? 

If I get a judgment against someone and they don't pay it and I can't enforce it, does it just lapse? 

Brendan


----------



## mf1 (29 Jul 2008)

A judgment only lasts for 12 years. After that it is not enforceable. Mostly people will have all forgotten about it anyway BUT where there was a Judgment Mortgage for instance and even though the debt is no longer due the Judgment Mortgage needs to be cleared from title if (e.g.) the property  is being sold. Now, while technically the debt is no longer due, if there is an urgency ( these things only ever seem to come to light on closing day with everyone poised and ready to go) the creditor could decide not to co-operate until the debt or some portion of it was paid. 

Plus the debt may still show up somewhere and even though it may be more than 12 years old, the fact that it has not ever been paid may , just may, affect credit rating. 

mf


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

mf1 said:


> A judgment only lasts for 12 years. After that it is not enforceable.


Statute of limitations or some some other issue?


----------



## din (18 May 2009)

,about the revenue judgement,are you sure these are not enforceable after 12 years,what happens if there's a mortgage judgement,does it then become void and not payable to revenue??tks


----------



## mathepac (18 May 2009)

@din, please note posting guideline -


----------



## din (18 May 2009)

ok sorry.tks


----------

